# why do they allow the doors to open when locked?



## bogmonster (Oct 25, 2020)

How do we get them to fix it so that the doors won't open when I bend over or sit on my keys when within range? I mean really, how hard is it to disable the doors from opening if the car is locked? I know i'm not the only one since they added the stupid feature to notify you when your door has been open for too long. 

BTW: why did they add the feature to notify you if your doors are open for a long time but no way through the app to close them?????

FYI: I have a 2020 Model X


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I initially had some problems with inadvertently activating the doors with my fob. I looked for a long time for a protective case for it, and ended up making one for myself out of very stiff cardboard and duct tape. No more problems.

BTW I believe your avatar violates this site’s policy about politics. We would like to focus on Tesla’s here.


----------



## bogmonster (Oct 25, 2020)

no clue where this site pulled the avatar from.

We shouldn't have to resort to disabling our fobs, this should be a simple thing to fix.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

bogmonster said:


> We shouldn't have to resort to disabling our fobs, this should be a simple thing to fix.


Well, if the fob is within range, and a button gets pressed, how is the car to know if it was with intent or accidental? I think your answer would probably be that you want it a 2 step process - to first unlock before anything else could be done. That would help prevent the inadvertent actuations but sounds like not as convenient for normal use. But I'm not a fob person anyway - it's on me only as a passive device. I never get it out to press any buttons, thus why my cardboard sleeve for it works just fine.



bogmonster said:


> since they added the stupid feature to notify you when your door has been open for too long.


I don't view the door open notification as stupid at all. I was happy with that recent addition as it would have helped me know of several awkward times when my driver's door was open without me knowing. I don't know if the inability to close any doors via the app is technical or human factors. They don't let you close windows remotely either, although you can open them remotely.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Well, if the fob is within range, and a button gets pressed, how is the car to know if it was with intent or accidental? I think your answer would probably be that you want it a 2 step process - to first unlock before anything else could be done. That would help prevent the inadvertent actuations but sounds like not as convenient for normal use. But I'm not a fob person anyway - it's on me only as a passive device. I never get it out to press any buttons, thus why my cardboard sleeve for it works just fine.
> 
> I don't view the door open notification as stupid at all. I was happy with that recent addition as it would have helped me know of several awkward times when my driver's door was open without me knowing. I don't know if the inability to close any doors via the app is technical or human factors. They don't let you close windows remotely either, although you can open them remotely.


I don't know about the X, but the 3 and Y just recently started allowing the windows to be closed remotely. There is the vent function in the app, if you leave the car and the windows are down you can use that button to close them at any time.

I also use the new feature to close the windows on lock. So I get out and walk away. The doors lock, mirrors fold and the windows close. However, one day last week one of the windows didn't close. I got a notification a window was down. I looked at the app, the vent button said close, rather than vent, I hit it and the window closed.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have to agree. When I had my X the keyfob was constantly being activated to open the doors when it was in my pocket. I wish we had the keycard like the 3 does.


----------



## Occhis (Aug 17, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> They don't let you close windows remotely either, although you can open them remotely.


You can indeed open (vent) and close windows via the app.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Occhis said:


> You can indeed open (vent) and close windows via the app.


Your statement is true for the model 3. However, the model X was the center of the discussion, and its windows can't be closed by the app.


----------



## Occhis (Aug 17, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> Your statement is true for the model 3. However, the model X was the center of the discussion, and its windows can't be closed by the app.


Yes, I've read that about the X


----------

